# Nerve monitoring



## jtessman (Jul 10, 2012)

I work for an ENT group and I'm having trouble with our facial nerve monitoring. We do have a PA that does assist in the surgeries. One surgery in particular we billed 60220-AS, 95867-26, & 95920-26x2. Everything was paid except for the 95920. They are being denied as bundled. The insurance will not tell me with which code it is bundling. Does any one have any suggestions? It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## Lujanwj (Jul 25, 2012)

Either bill for the procedure or the monitoring but not both.  Dr that is doing the nerve monitoring can only be doing the monitoring or it's considered global.

NCCI Policy Manual Chtp 11

5. Intraoperative neurophysiology testing (CPT code 95920) should not be reported by the physician performing an operative procedure since it is included in the global package. However, when performed by a different physician during the procedure, it is separately reportable by the second physician. The physician performing an operative procedure should not report other 90000 neurophysiology testing codes for intraoperative neurophysiology testing  since they are also included in the global package.


----------

